# TWO detailing Bargins with a massive saving - work lights and CCTV camera



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

1st up,

for those with premisses
Micromark CCTV PIR Colour Security Camera System
Catalogue number:112-7853










*£20* was £60

http://direct.asda.com/Micromark-CCTV-PIR-Colour-Security-Camera-System/001127853,default,pd.html

next up,

work light
*Price:£28.51* & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery.
RRP:	£116.59










110 Volt 2 X 500 Watt Halogen Lamps on Telescopic Stand: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting

Price:	£28.51 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Blimey thats cheap, i thoguht you were selling lol.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope there isn't a catch because i've just ordered the Halogens :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> I hope there isn't a catch because i've just ordered the Halogens :thumb:


Other than them not being very cheap? 

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/58091...ghting/Site-Lights/Tripod-Light-2-x-500W-110V


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I actually had second thoughts and cancelled them 2 mins after buying them


----------

